# Real Deal's Mock Draft 2005



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

*Real Deal's Mock Draft 2005 (FINAL EDIT)*

After looking through the many mock drafts created by CBS, ESPN and other basketball-related sites, I've decided to sit down and take the time to write up my own mock draft for this year. Not only will it be based on what I have read about these players, but also what I've seen, which include clips of high school players such as Gerald Green. I'm not looking for this to be the best write up, or the best-looking...but the most accurate based on what I know, not what anyone says...so here's my mock draft for 2005.

UPDATES: 
6/23 - Added LAL/POR trade prediction
6/24 - Picks updated
6/24 - Height & Weight edited according to Chicago Pre-Draft numbers
6/28 - Removed LAL/POR trade, added UTA/POR trade
6/28 - Picks updated

*FIRST ROUND*

*1)*








*Andrew Bogut*, Utah
7'0" 251 lbs, C
20.4 PPG on 62% shooting, 12.2 RPG, 2.3 APG, and 1.9 BPG in 35 MPG








_The Bucks can't go wrong with Andrew Bogut. There's no question as to who the best big man is in the draft this year, and when you add in the fact that Bogut is a great passing center and could be the best big out of college since that one guy from Wake Forest...oh, what's his name...Tim Duncan, then Milwaukee should easily pull the trigger to put him in purple and green in no time. Bucks fans are already dreaming of Bogut creating shots all game long for Michael Redd, or taking some attention away from Mason long enough for a nasty baseline dunk. With Bogut in the lineup, this trio could very well be back in the playoffs by next season.

A big concern when drafting Bogut will be his production in the Mountain West...that is, his level of play in an easier conference. Can Bogut take on the role in Milwaukee and bring the Bucks back into the East playoffs? It's somewhat of a risk to the Bucks' organization, but Bogut is still the clear cut choice for the top pick in this year's draft._

*2)*








*Marvin Williams*, North Carolina
6'8" 228 lbs, SF
11.3 PPG on 43% shooting, 6.8 RPG, 0.7 APG, and 1.1 SPG in 22.2 MPG








_Marvin Williams could quite possibly be the best overall player in the draft, next to Bogut, and winning the NCAA championship this year was nothing short of great for his resume. Williams has a dangerous first step, very effective ball fakes and a pure jumper. Translation: his offensive game is well above average, and if you tweak that with the fact that his passing abilities are just as good, you've got a guy who can easily take over a game at any given time. The Hawks have been watching Williams, being that the UNC standout could've been selected first in this year's draft. Aside from his potential, Atlanta could definitely use a perimeter player such as Williams, where the organization may hand over their franchise to the young guns this upcoming season and see if they can reach the playoffs with Marvin, Smith and Childress leading the way._

*3)*







(TRADED TO UTAH)
*Deron Williams*, Illinois
6'3" 202 lbs, PG
12.5 PPG on 43% shooting, 3.6 RPG, 6.8 APG, and 1.0 SPG in 33.7 MPG








_Similar to Baron Davis, Williams has a thick body and can create shots for anyone on the court, including himself, when he sees fit. Defending quicker guards may be a problem for Deron, but his offensive game should make up for it. With teammates like Boozer and Kirilenko, he may find life a little easier if a guard such as Iverson does blow past him to meet the Utah frontcourt, and Deron can post those guards up on the other side of the ball and use his size advantage to keep up with any defensive lapses that he may run into._

*4)*








*Chris Paul*, Wake Forest
6'1" 178 lbs, PG
15.3 PPG on 45% shooting, 4.5 RPG, 6.6 APG, and 2.4 SPG in 33.4 MPG








_Comparisons to Jason Kidd may already have the front office drooling, and Paul's excellent court vision will do wonders for New Orleans, who have already lost Baron Davis. There's alot of speculation that the Hawks will take the incredible guard, but if they do pass on Chris Paul, expect the Hornets to jump on him. Paul will be ready to take the wheel and steer this team in the right direction, after an embarassing season plagued with injuries and hostility. A healthy Magloire and a young JR Smith, along with Paul, should place the city of New Orleans back on the basketball map in as short as a couple of years._

*5)*








*Raymond Felton*, North Carolina
6'0" 199 lbs, PG
12.9 PPG on 46% shooting, 4.3 RPG, 6.9 APG, and 2.0 SPG in 31.7 MPG








_Felton will more than likely fit well in the Cats' system, where he may shape out to be a pass-first guard, rather than a scoring PG. Otherwise, he is very capable of netting 12-15 a game in his first season, especially since the less-defensive guards may underestimate the smaller Felton. If Raymond can maintain a fast pace while he's on the court, he'll hold an advantage to the bigger guards, making him very dangerous on fast breaks. The Bobcats need someone behind the wheel, and Raymond Felton can be that man. Besides, I don't believe Emeka Okafor will vote against drafting the hometown hero, let alone the front office._

*6)*







(TRADED TO PORTLAND)
*Andrew Bynum*, St. Joseph HS (NJ)
7'0" 280 lbs, C
(stats not available)








_Drawing comparisons to the one and only Shaquille O'Neal (physically), Andrew Bynum is a young beast. Although Bynum has a long way to go before dominating the league (if it ever comes to that), he's starting off on the right foot with nice hands and footwork, and an NBA-ready body. On the downside, Bynum's shot is terrible outside of 10 feet, which comes to no surprise to many draft analysts. However, searching for a big would be wise for Portland, and Bynum is a true center. Plus, after shutting down all other workouts but Portland and Los Angeles, this should tell you something about the Blazers' interests, if all else goes through similar to Robert Swift's situation last year._

*7)*








*Danny Granger*, New Mexico
6'8" 225 lbs, SF
18.8 PPG on 52% shooting, 8.9 RPG, 2.4 APG, 2.1 SPG, and 2.0 BPG in 30.0 MPG








_Arguably the best swingman in the draft, Danny Granger will be exactly what the Raptors need. In fact, don't be surprised to see Granger on a defensive team sometime in his career, where his rebounding and shot-blocking will surely be noticed, depending on if he plays a significant number of minutes in Toronto. With Bush only getting better, guards may think twice before driving the lane against these two. Offensively, Granger can hit from any spot on the floor, shooting in the 40's from downtown as well...but his offensive game can turn messy in the clutch, sometimes forcing shots (thanks to his role in New Mexico). If Granger wants that starting role, Toronto may hand it to him in due time, for consistent defense and decent offensive contributions, something the Raptors have been missing for quite some time now._

*8)*








*Channing Frye*, Arizona
6'11" 244 lbs, C
15.8 PPG on 55% shooting, 7.6 RPG, 1.9 APG, and 2.3 BPG in 31 MPG








_If the Kurt Thomas/Quentin Richardson trade goes down, the Knicks will look to pick up a big as soon as they can in this year's draft. Channing Frye is their man. Frye's wingspan is incredibly huge, and he crashes the boards very well on both ends of the court. The Knicks' backcourt may benefit the most from Frye, where Channing is very skilled at kicking the ball out to shooters from the post, something the Knicks could definitely take advantage of next season, especially if they bring in Quentin Richardson. Frye, Sweetney, Richardson, Crawford and Marbury...not so shabby in New York._

*9)*








*Fran Vazquez*, Spain
6'10" 230 lbs, PF
10.5 PPG on 62% shooting, 6.0 RPG, 0.3 APG, and 1.4 BPG in 24.0 MPG








_While some believe that Vazquez is a project, the verdict says he's definitely ready for the NBA. His defensive skills, especially his shot-blocking, will definitely help Golden State in the frontcourt, where defending the paint has been a constant issue for the franchise since as long as I can remember. Neither Murphy or Vazquez are true centers, but with Biedrins developing, the Warriors could end up with a decent rotation to go with their loaded backcourt. If Frye is available, he'll be wearing a Warriors' jersey, and if not, expect Golden State to land Vazquez._

*10)*








*Gerald Green*, Gulf Shores Academy HS (TX)
6'7" 192 lbs, SF
(stats not available)








_Don't be surprised to see Green slipping to the 10 spot if the POR/UTA trade goes down. Mitch loves Green, and the Lakers may look to trade for a starting PG, as well as acquiring Bender. Plus, there's still the MLE. Green may be a McGrady clone to some draft jockers and a possible bust to others, but the fact remains that he's dominating high school players, yet the jump from high school to the NBA has always been a risk. I believe Green's ability to take over games, start and finish breaks, play off the ball, defend, and pretty much do anything his coach asks could very well benefit the Lakers for years to come._

*11)*








*Antoine Wright*, Texas A&M
6'6" 203 lbs, SG
17.8 PPG on 50% shooting, 6.0 RPG, 2.2 APG, and 1.2 SPG in 33.9 MPG








_Wright is a nice shooter with decent defensive skills who could definitely polish his game playing alongside Hill and Francis. In fact, the reason behind Wright's "popularity" was created by his Orlando workout. Antoine showed that he could shoot from anywhere, was a solid defender, and was an amazing athlete, physically and mentally, on the floor. Fortunately for Wright, the Magic are showing interest, so there's a chance he'll be in Orlando if he's still sitting when the draft reaches eleven._

*12)*








*Martell Webster*, Seattle Prep HS (WA)
6'7" 230 lbs, SG/SF
(stats not available)








_Martell Webster is the ultimate offensive threat, right out of high school. Webster's game is "money" as his friends say, where his ball handling and jump shooting are top-notch. His defense needs a little work, but his versatility and work ethic will cover up that aspect of his game, at least until he develops more. Livingston and Webster could very well be the future of this organization, which doesn't sound so bad to die-hard Clipper fans, especially if these two can carry the team back into playoff contention in a few years. Don't leave out Maggette and Brand...and you're looking at a solid lineup, now with a nice, young shooter._

*13)*








*Sean May*, North Carolina
6'8" 259 lbs, PF/C
17.5 PPG on 57% shooting, 10.7 RPG, 1.7 APG, 1.2 SPG, and 1.0 BPG in 26.8 MPG








_May's hands are his best teammates, where he can grab nearly anything and everything in the air or off the court, glass, or body...the man is a basketball magnet. On the boards, if May boxes an opponent out, it's game over; call it his rebound and head the other way. Offensively, he knows when to call the bank, but has an improving game. May's name on the Charlotte roster won't go unnoticed, especially if the Cats plan on moving Emeka to the five...don't be surprised if May starts._

*14)*








*Joey Graham*, Oklahoma State
6'6" 217 lbs, SF
17.7 PPG on 53% shooting, 6.2 RPG, 2.0 APG, and 0.9 SPG in 30.6 MPG








_This prospect from OSU could make an immediate impact in the league. His 6'9" wingspan makes it easy for him to finish close to the basket, which should tell you he's an explosive player, one to attack the rim when necessary. It'll be tough to predict what direction McHale will be looking, though...since the Wolves could be looking at an entirely different team next season...but he really can't go wrong with Graham, and this pick could make the former MVP of the league very happy as well, where Graham may have to play significant minutes as soon as he steps foot on the court to help put Minnesota back on top of the Western Conference._

*15)*








*Ike Diogu*, Arizona State
6'8" 255 lbs, PF
22.6 PPG on 58% shooting, 9.8 RPG, 1.3 APG, and 2.3 BPG in 36.4 MPG








_Ike Diogu is the next best thing to Andrew Bogut...skill-wise. The man is automatic on the glass, and is probably the absolute best at drawing the foul (at the college level); no big does it better than Diogu, making the trip to the line maybe 10 times a game. Like most dominant bigs, Diogu is very tough to defend, and one of the reasons why is because he's always active in the paint, moving around and getting position, possibly what he does best during the games. With Kidd, Carter and Jefferson, the Nets should look to grab Diogu with their 15th pick. Ike will be that big man to take shots from guys like Shaq, so Krstic isn't the lone big in a Nets' jersey._

*16)*








*Jarrett Jack*, Georgia Tech
6'3" 198 lbs, PG
15.5 PPG on 51% shooting, 4.8 RPG, 4.5 APG, and 1.8 SPG in 34.1 MPG








_Toronto is in need of a point guard. With the huge possibility of Rafer Alston leaving Toronto, the Raptors have no other choice but to pick up the best available guard to replace him, and with the 16th pick, that floor general is Jarrett Jack, a big PG who can penetrate and kick it out to an open man, or post up the smaller guards and create for himself. Selecting Granger and Jack will definitely redeem the Raptors' front office, who were tore apart by their fans for selecting Rafael Araujo in last year's draft. Jarrett Jack in Toronto means that his good friend will more than likely stay a Raptor as well (Bosh), which could be one of the best decisions made since their expansion year._

*17)*








*Francisco Garcia*, Louisville
6'7" 190 lbs, PG/SG
15.7 PPG on 44% shooting, 4.2 RPG, 3.9 APG, 1.7 SPG, and 1.5 BPG in 31.9 MPG








_Garcia can run three spots on the floor, but his defense is terrible. Too many gambles ended up hurting the Louisville defense. The Louisville prospect isn't much of a rebounder, but his passing abilities are excellent. He benefits most from baseline screens, and can hit the three very well, one of the best three-point strokes in the country. Garcia moves very well without the ball, and would be a nice addition to a squad that defines the word "team" to a T. Reggie Miller, anyone?_

*18)*








*Roko Ukic*, Croatia
6'6" 218 lbs, PG
18.5 PPG on 44% shooting, 2.8 RPG, 4.3 APG, 1.9 SPG in 35.2 MPG








_Ukic is a tall guard from Croatia, and considered the 4th or 5th best point guard in the draft. The Celtics are faced with the possibility of Gary Payton leaving Boston next season, maybe even retiring, and Ainge knows he may be out $5 million and a starting PG. With Delonte and Banks, Ainge has the option to draft Ukic and keep him overseas until he's ready to contribute. Ukic's best features are his height and his quickness, but a major concern is his weight, similar to that of Sasha Vujacic in last year's draft. The Celtics should gamble on Ukic while they have the chance._

*19)*








*Charlie Villanueva*, Connecticut
6'10" 237 lbs, SF/PF
13.6 PPG on 52% shooting, 8.3 RPG, 1.3 APG, and 1.8 BPG in 25.8 MPG








_Memphis could be in trouble; Gasol, Wright and Swift may be looking to leave the Grizzlies next season, and although the chance that all three are out the door are slim, picking up a big in this year's draft would be nice. Villanueva's forte is his versatility; if you're a forward, you will more than likely have to cringe at the fact that he is very agile and a very good weakside defender, so be ready to alter your shot against Villanueva, because more than likely, you'll be mismatched with him. Thank your coach later._

*20)*








*Hakim Warrick*, Syracuse
6'8" 215 lbs, SF/PF
21.4 PPG on 55% shooting, 8.6 RPG, 1.5 APG, and 1.0 SPG in 37.5 MPG








_If Warrick can put some meat on his bones ASAP, the Nuggets' frontcourt will look nice...and not without a pretty impressive backcourt as well. The rebounding for the Nuggets will definitely be covered by Camby, K-Mart and Warrick, and Hakim's arms are long enough to swat guards who dare to drive the lane. Offensively, with Melo drawing the attention of opposing frontcourts, Hakim will have a field day slashing and throwing it down from the weak side (that is, when Kenyon is sitting because of foul trouble). Warrick in Denver is something the front office should definitely consider, and why not team with your championship teammate from Syracuse?_

*21)*








*Wayne Simien*, Kansas
6'8" 256 lbs, PF
20.3 PPG on 55% shooting, 11.0 RPG, 1.4 APG, and 0.6 BPG in 34.3 MPG








_If it wasn't for injuries sustained throughout his entire college career, Wayne Simien would be near the top of the list. Phoenix knows this, and if I were a general manager, I would look back on Emeka Okafor and his back problems, and strongly consider taking Simien as soon as possible. Wayne is the top post scorers in the country, nearly impossible to anticipate when he puts the ball in the air, and he's a pain in the rear on defense. Simien is my choice for most underrated in his class, and it's sad enough to see him fall this late, but Phoenix will get lucky and draft him to move Marion back down to the three and possibly start Wayne. No future in the league? Pfft._

*22)*








*Rashad McCants*, North Carolina
6'4" 201 lbs, SG
16.0 PPG on 49% shooting, 3.0 RPG, 2.7 APG, and 1.3 SPG in 25.9 MPG








_It's no secret that McCants is talented, but his attitude and cockiness has been dropping his value lately. Even putting that aside, he hasn't been the most durable player as of late, either. Okay, how about this: who has watched a 6'4" shooting guard...find a way to shoot? His height may hurt his career, but I believe the Nuggets will take the chance after seeing Voshon Lenard step back onto the court...not to mention, McCants is a champion, even if some analysts try to devalue that aspect of his basketball career._

*23)*








*Johan Petro*, France
7'0" 260 lbs, C
6.1 PPG on 52% shooting, 3.3 RPG, 0.5 APG, and 0.6 BPG in 13.0 MPG








_How many minutes will Greg Ostertag see next season? I'm not sure, but I believe the Kings are looking for a big man in the draft, and they'll find one by the name of Johan Petro. He's got great lateral quickness and an impressive pro build for being his age, along with a baby hook shot and a hunger for contact on the offensive end. With the right coach, Petro can keep away from foul trouble and mold into a potential star defensive center in the league for years to come, especially learning from a very talented center, Brad Miller._

*24)*








*Chris Taft*, Pittsburgh
6'10" 261 lbs, PF/C
13.3 PPG on 58% shooting, 7.5 RPG, 0.8 APG, and 1.7 BPG in 26.5 MPG








_Taft is a beast on the glass, but it seems as if he needs to be pushed by Mr. Motivation a bit to put up those impressive numbers. There's no questioning his abilities, but his heart and determination is what's dropping his stock. Inconsistencies from last season are the difference between being the top power forward in the draft, versus where he's projected to go on many other mock drafts, but a good vet could teach Taft the ropes and change his ways for his career in the league. The Rockets need someone up front with Yao, a big body to defend the paint, and Taft would be a great candidate for the job._

*25)*








*Andray Blatche*, South Kent Prep HS (CT)
6'11" 248 lbs, PF
(stats not available)








_With half of the Sonics' roster up for free agency this off-season, Seattle will cross their fingers and pray that Ray Allen stays, and will shoot for an athletic big. In comes Andray Blatche. However, this young high schooler isn't your typical big man. Instead, the Sonics will find a stud who would more than likely try and model his game like Chris Bosh. He's very fast for his size, with a great deal of agility and skills that are characteristic of Bosh, but really has no post game...as far as we know, anyways. If Blatche hits the gym, he could very well be the next CB in Seattle._

*26)*








*Randolph Morris*, Kentucky
6'11" 266 lbs, C
8.8 PPG on 53% shooting, 4.2 RPG, 0.7 APG, and 0.9 BPG in 19.8 MPG








_Take your smallest picture frame...yes, the skinny one. Then take your family picture frame. Yep, that one...the one you need help with coming off the wall. Compare them. Your biggest frame, we'll call Randolph, because that's Randolph Morris. He's 19 years old, but a giant teenager. Big hands, long wingspan, miles of legs, and he's yet to hit the gym on the pro level. Before we get too carried away (because in the pros, he's not so big after all), Detroit snags Morris so they can permanently have Sheed and McDyess at the four, and have a true center backing up the defensive beast we all call Big Ben. Morris' skills can be polished by watching Wallace, undersized at the five, getting good position for a block or working his way into the post for an easy two. Once he learns from Big Ben, he'll be tougher to handle._

*27)*








*Ronny Turiaf*, Gonzaga
6'9" 238 lbs, PF
15.9 PPG on 51% shooting, 9.5 RPG, 1.5 APG, and 1.9 BPG in 31.2 MPG








_With talks of Boozer being shopped, who knows what Utah has up their sleeve. We've all seen the Jazz struggle on defense. In comes Ronny Turiaf, brick wall...only this brick wall moves, and it won't stop for anyone or anything. Turiaf will inject some defensive toughness into this Utah team, and maybe some of it will rub off on Andrei Kirilenko (yes, I'm joking). Offensively, Turiaf is just as mean, throwing his body like a slab of concrete and forcing his opponents to just back down or try and take a charge...okay, maybe not that dominant, but his mass does give him a disadvantage called foul trouble. If Ronny can fix that and learn how to distribute the ball, he's looking at a home in Salt Lake City._

*28)*








*Julius Hodge*, NC State
6'7" 202 lbs, SG/SF
17.0 PPG on 49% shooting, 6.6 RPG, 4.8 APG, and 1.4 SPG in 34.6 MPG








_Hodge ran the point for NC State last season, but there's a big chance he won't be doing that for the Spurs in 2005-2006 (that's what Udrih is for). Instead, Hodge will be flipped back and forth from the two and three, coming in for Manu and Bowen. Although Hodge does possess some PG skills, he tends to turn the ball over a little too much, and bad decision-making is the cause of that. Hodge is fairly skinny, but can get to the hoop and doesn't have a problem with showing his emotions after he hits a shot in your face. A versatile player is exactly what the Spurs need, and Hodge is just the man for the job._

*29)*








*David Lee*, Florida
6'9" 229 lbs, PF/C
13.6 PPG on 53% shooting, 9.0 RPG, 2.2 APG, and 0.8 BPG in 28.0 MPG








_With Haslem becoming a free agent, the Heat could be looking in the direction of David Lee who, ironically, is straight out of Florida. Although Lee's offensive game isn't so shabby (especially his dunks and passing ability), he's a liability on the defensive end. He lacks defensive toughness, which explains his problems working the glass as well. If Shaq, Zo and Laettner all end up back in Miami next season, Lee may be more of a student, rather than a player...which is sometimes the best thing in the long run._

*30)*








*Nate Robinson*, Washington
5'8" 170 lbs, PG
16.4 PPG on 46% shooting, 3.9 RPG, 4.5 APG, and 1.7 SPG in 31.5 MPG








_Nate Robinson: basketball, football, and track star...all rolled up into one. What more could you expect from a world class athlete? Robinson would have no problems whatsoever playing second fiddle to Stephon Marbury, and would definitely benefit from watching one of the top PGs in the league. Speed, quickness, and more speed...that's Nate Robinson. The only negative is in fact his size, where his ability to see the open man can be cut short (no pun intended), which hurts him as a floor general for any team in the NBA._

*SECOND ROUND*

*31)*








*Luther Head*, Illinois
6'3" 179 lbs, PG
_Always moving, nice passing skills but bad shot selection._
*32)*








*Yaroslav Korolev*, Russia
6'9" 215 lbs, SF
_Plays like Mike Dunleavy Jr. and I don't believe the Clippers will let him go any farther than early second round._
*33)*








*Kennedy Winston*, Alabama
6'6" 215 lbs, SG
_Shows nice shooting skills and size, good defender, but inconsistent._
*34)*








*Monta Ellis*, Lanier HS
6'3" 177 lbs, PG/SG
_No defense whatsoever, great one-on-one player, Dajuan Wagner Version 2._
*35)*








*Brandon Bass*, LSU
6'8" 250 lbs, PF
_Nice upper body strength, attacks the hoop well, bad passing skills._
*36)*








*John Gilchrist*, Maryland
6'3" 195 lbs, PG
_Nice offensive skills, but his attitude and "personal issues" have hurt his value._
*37)*








*Salim Stoudamire*, Arizona
6'1" 186 lbs, SG
_Undersized at the two, may be stuck playing the point in the pros._
*38)*








*Ryan Gomes*, Providence
6'8" 238 lbs, SF/PF
_A low post scorer with improving range, bad assist to turnover ratio._
*39)*








*Jason Maxiell*, Cincinnati
6'6" 258 lbs, PF
_Great rebounder and a good defender, undersized power forward. Shades of Charles Barkley?_
*40)*








*Dijon Thompson*, UCLA
6'8" 196 lbs, SG/SF
_Creates his own shots as well as anyone in college ball, but is a liability on defense._
*41)*








*Linas Kleiza*, Missouri
6'8" 233 lbs, SF/PF
_Very strong, mentally and physically, but poor lateral quickness will hurt Kleiza, and any team who picks him up._
*42)*








*Dwayne Jones*, St. Joseph's
6'10" 242 lbs, PF
_A shot-blocker, could be a steal for a mid-second round pick, and would be a nice center if given 2 more inches._
*43)*








*Louis Williams*, South Gwinnett HS (GA)
6'2" 175 lbs, PG
_Said to be an Iverson clone offensively, but has no bulk whatsoever._
*44)*








*Alan Anderson*, Michigan State
6'6" 223 lbs, SG
_Very athletic, but not much of a ball handler. Lots of potential._
*45)*








*Aaron Miles*, Kansas
6'2" 175 lbs, PG
_Loves to pass, very talented, but hesitates shots and doesn't expect much from himself._
*46)*








*Daniel Ewing*, Duke
6'3" 180 lbs, PG
_Explosive scorer, good perimeter defender, sometimes holds the ball for too long._
*47)*








*Filiberto Rivera*, UTEP
6'2" 175 lbs, PG
_Maybe underrated a bit, excellent PG skills, slender frame._
*48)*








*CJ Miles*, Skyline HS
6'6" 195 lbs, SG
_Has an array of skills, but doesn't have a specific skill that he excels with, which may hurt him on the pro level._
*49)*








*Matt Walsh*, Florida
6'6" 205 lbs, SG/SF
_A gifted shooter and ball thief, but very inconsistent._
*50)*








*Alex Acker*, Pepperdine
6'5" 183 lbs, PG/SG
_Possesses good PG skills, poor defender, needs more intensity._
*51)*








*Angelo Gigli*, Italy
6'11" 205 lbs, PF
_Gigli has a high basketball IQ and can run the floor well for a big, but his body is very weak, and he has a low-release shot._
*52)*








*Sean Banks*, Memphis
6'7" 206 lbs, SG/SF
_Tough to defend, good rebounder, streaky shooter._
*53)*








*Jawad Williams*, North Carolina
6'8" 218 lbs, SF
_Mr. Versatility at UNC, but inconsistent. Needs to be more assertive._
*54)*








*Jared Homan*, Iowa State
6'9" 248 lbs, PF
_Good offensive player, loves contact, lack of conditioning hurts his ability to stay effective during long stretches._
*55)*








*Mickaël Gelabale*, France
6'7" 175 lbs, C
_Needs to bulk up to better his rebounding and defense, but has a consistent jumper and offensive game._
*56)*








*Eddie Basden*, Charlotte
6'6" 210 lbs, SG
_Dominates anyone in the backcourt defensively, can take over games that way as well, may be shorter than listed._
*57)*








*Travis Diener*, Marquette
6'1" 165 lbs, PG
_Plays with little to no errors, avoiding turnovers, but may not be the ideal athlete for the pro game._
*58)*








*Lawrence Roberts*, Mississippi State
6'9" 235 lbs, PF/C
_Offensive-minded big man who may not have much more room to improve, which is a negative going into the pros._
*59)*








*Amir Johnson*, Westchester HS (CA)
6'10" 210 lbs, PF
_Destined for Louisville, but is heading to the draft. Needs more development, and weight is a huge concern._
*60)*








*Anthony Roberson*, Florida
6'2" 179 lbs, PG
_Good shooter, consistant, but more of a shooting guard trapped in a PG body._


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

WOW....I enjoyed the pics,logos, and comments. Great work. I also like PDX taking Marvin. I question Jason Maxiel going that high though. Other then that and maybe Simian going kind of high, good work.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Not bad. Jazz aren't trading Boozer, so you picked the right one. Not sure about Jack in the lottery. He's probably the biggest question in the draft. If the Lakers don't take him, will he fall ten spots from ten? I don't see Splitter going quite so low.

Good choice with the Rockets at 24. Turiaf could become an Antoine Carr sort of player, which is a perfect fit for the Rockets.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice format, but I really don't see why the Pacers would take a Center. We already have Davis/Pollard/Foster/Harrison/Edwards at the 5, so why would we go with another. You said that Indy needs someone to take shots from SHaq, but by the time Petro develops, Shaq will be out of the league. For now, we already have someone to take shots from Shaq: Scot Pollard. Yes, go ahead and laugh, but he's our best Shaq-defender and took four elbows from him in one game earlier this year. I also don't see Roko-Leni Ukic dropping that far. Early 2nd round isn't out of the question, but not mid.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

PacersFan: I actually had Tomas as the Pacers' 2nd rounder...I don't know what happened there lol. Also, I figured there'd be a trade involving a couple of guys from the frontcourt this offseason. I give props to SP for taking the elbows from Shaq (which is ridiculous in the first place), but you and I both know he can't guard the man. If Petro would hit the gym immediately, he could put on some bulk and be ready for guys like Shaq as early as two years, which would put a smile on Jermaine's face.

I don't know, I hear Bird LOVES Tomas, and I'm not sure if anyone else would pick him up before IND does in the second.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

David Lee and Ronny Turiaf as first round picks? I'm not saying your wrong at all, but man if that happens, those guys are not first round talents IMO. Turiaf as a first round pick is a bust.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

really well done, great presentation
a small handful of things i would change (ex: Simien, Turiaf and Maxiell all too high IMO) but really well done, great work


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

realdealbneal said:


> PacersFan: I actually had Tomas as the Pacers' 2nd rounder...I don't know what happened there lol.


I didn't say anything about Tomas or the Pacers 2nd round pick. I just said that Roko won't drop to the mid-second round.



> Also, I figured there'd be a trade involving a couple of guys from the frontcourt this offseason.


So we'd give up solid veterans so we can draft a young Center we will have to develop? We're a contending team which needs players to be able to come in right away and help.



> I give props to SP for taking the elbows from Shaq (which is ridiculous in the first place), but you and I both know he can't guard the man.


No one can guard Shaq, but Pollard has enough experience with it (Sacremento) to know a lot of the moves Shaq makes and how to counter them.



> If Petro would hit the gym immediately, he could put on some bulk and be ready for guys like Shaq as early as two years, which would put a smile on Jermaine's face.


There are no guys like Shaq. There won't be another post player like Shaq for at least another 15 years.



> I don't know, I hear Bird LOVES Tomas, and I'm not sure if anyone else would pick him up before IND does in the second.


I would like to see a link to this, but I don't have a problem with Indy drafting Tomas.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

If Milwaukee takes Bogut, we will probably take a SG or SF with our 2nd round pick.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

By the way, maybe I write my mocks with different intentions...I write them for what I believe the teams will do, instead of what I would do. I personally think David Lee is too high as well, and I'm not a big fan of Taft either...Simien will more than likely go earlier than everyone predicts because I believe he'll have a few nice outings before the draft approaches.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

PacersFan: It's no secret that I don't like Shaq (maybe for those who know me from other forums), so I don't believe Shaq is a GREAT player at the moment (his past seasons aside). I understand the Pacers are contenders, but I'm just considering that they are wanting Tomas to replace Miller (which, again, nobody can replace Reggie...I'm actually a big fan), but Bird has made a few trips to see Tomas play and I have read that he's very impressed with who some call the best shooter around the globe. If I can find the link, I'll post it...but I've also heard it in vB chats at other forums I won't link to (other bball forums).

DHarris: Why wouldn't the Bucks take a PG? Do you know something about TJ Ford that I don't? I figured they would do what they could to keep Redd, and Mason will be there too...but you may know much more about Milwaukee than me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You see the Lakers taking Aaron Miles over Luther Head? You don't have Luther Head being drafted till 53? Why?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Personally I don't think David Lee is anywhere near a first round pick.I don't think he was misused,he's just overrated.It would surprise me if he were ever more than
a marginal NBA player.

Being from North Carolina I think there's no chance of the Bobcats taking Taft.He may have a lot of talent like some people think,but he never does a damned thing with it.Charlotte doesn't need the invisible man,they need someone who can come in and contribute.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

realdealbneal said:


> PacersFan: It's no secret that I don't like Shaq (maybe for those who know me from other forums), so I don't believe Shaq is a GREAT player at the moment (his past seasons aside).


If he actually uses his body weight to back into people and dunk on them instead of elbowing someone in the face and taking a 3 ft. jumper he could be playing a lot better.



> I understand the Pacers are contenders, but I'm just considering that they are wanting Tomas to replace Miller (which, again, nobody can replace Reggie...I'm actually a big fan), but Bird has made a few trips to see Tomas play and I have read that he's very impressed with who some call the best shooter around the globe..


If the Pacers wanted someone to replace Reggie, I'd advise they take Franciso Garcia in the first round. I really don't doubt Bird liking Tomas, though. I'd just prefer they don't take a big man in the first round.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

realdealbneal said:


> DHarris: Why wouldn't the Bucks take a PG? Do you know something about TJ Ford that I don't? I figured they would do what they could to keep Redd, and Mason will be there too...but you may know much more about Milwaukee than me.


Right now, the Bucks seem VERY optimistic about TJ Ford being able to return next season. He has been cleared to workout, lift weights, and do basketball related activities. He still can't take contact yet though. 

If TJ doesn't come back this season, Mo Williams is very capable of playing 30-35 minutes a game, and their are more sure things on the FA market to back Mo up for the time being.

At the SG/SF, we only have Michael Redd (hopefully) and Desmond Mason who will be contributers. Outside of that, Reece Gaines isn't capable of contributing, and Toni Kukoc may or may not be back. We really have absolutley no 2/3 depth, and with guys like Jawad Williams, Ryan Gomes, and Dijon Thompson all available, and all NBA ready, I think that is where the Bucks have to go.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

HKF: Eh, I like Miles over Luther Head as a pass-first PG, and because Miles would rather be a backup rather than a starter. I know Jack will be ahead of both if we draft him, but I'd hate to draft LH and see him shooting every shot he can. I had enough of that with Tierre Brown.

Diable: Taft's stock is dropping yet again, and like I said...I may edit this from time to time, or maybe wait until the last couple days. CT just doesn't have his priorities straight on the court...he doesn't have that drive, and I don't know why. Maybe a few beatings from Diogu will wake him up.

PacersFan: Garcia would be a nice pickup too...I just figured Petro, Jermaine, Artest, Jackson, and Tinsley would look nasty on the court, not just on paper (when or if Petro develops).

DHarris: Sounds great that TJ is making a comeback. I did hear about it, but wasn't sure. If it does happen, then I see why they wouldn't need a PG.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

realdealbneal said:


> PacersFan: Garcia would be a nice pickup too...I just figured Petro, Jermaine, Artest, Jackson, and Tinsley would look nasty on the court, not just on paper (when or if Petro develops).


Why would it look "nasty"? Why can't we have a choice of 3 players who we know can rebound or one who we know can score in the post instead of someone that might not do anything?


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Why would it look "nasty"? Why can't we have a choice of 3 players who we know can rebound or one who we know can score in the post instead of someone that might not do anything?


Well it's just a thought that the Pacers would take the chance on Petro. They did with O'Neal, traded Dale Davis for him (when Davis was averaging a near double double before he was traded, and that was in 30 minutes or so per game)...ended up getting him at just the right time, even though guys were saying he should've went to college.

I just believe the Pacers are a championship team. I wanted to see Reggie get his ring, even though I'm a Laker fan. If Artest was playing and if everyone was healthy, I'm pretty sure they'd have a shot at it...and I think pulling Petro from the draft would be a risk, but may be a good deal in the next two or three years.

My concern with Garcia is his body, which ties in with his durability. I know there are examples of players who have done well with a build like his (Prince, for one), but I still see alot of potential in Petro. 

Do you believe Artest will be wearing a Pacers' jersey next season?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

realdealbneal said:


> Well it's just a thought that the Pacers would take the chance on Petro. They did with O'Neal, traded Dale Davis for him (when Davis was averaging a near double double before he was traded, and that was in 30 minutes or so per game)...ended up getting him at just the right time, even though guys were saying he should've went to college.


That was during a rebuilding stage. We're not rebuilding now.



> and I think pulling Petro from the draft would be a risk, but may be a good deal in the next two or three years.


3 years from now Petro will still be a 4th stringer behind Foster, Pollard, and Harrison.



> My concern with Garcia is his body, which ties in with his durability.


Everyone questioned this about Reggie, also. Look how that turned out. 



> but I still see alot of potential in Petro.


We don't need potential. All we need is someone who knows their role and can play 3rd stringer as a PG, SG, or SF. This is a reason why I think the Pacers will trade their first rounder. They've yet to work out a player and their need fits in with a 2nd rounder (Marko Tomas).



> Do you believe Artest will be wearing a Pacers' jersey next season?


Of course. Bird didn't trade him for Peja last year, and this year we all know that he's our most valuable player. Besides, we can't get anything for him right now.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Man, if I could only know who all was trading their pick, I'd have a much easier time with this mock. :banana: 

I wouldn't be surprised if ATL does though, they may go after Swift and trade down to get Gerald Green (read this on a few forums). I don't know why...I think Paul or Bogut (if he didn't go #1 for some reason) would be the ideal player for the Hawks, but oh well. 

Lots of talent from Marvin Williams, I really wouldn't be surprised if the Bucks do in fact pick him up...but I guess that would be if they were absolutely sure Redd was leaving Milwaukee.


----------



## Chris Taft (Feb 28, 2005)

Article from www.nbadraft.net

Chris Taft Steadying the Ship



Chris Taft 


After a lackluster season in which he showed flashes of immense potential, but a lack of desire and passion, Chris Taft has been the subject of a lot of media scrutiny. However his workouts have not been as bad as some will have you believe. 

On Thursday Taft worked out for the Clippers against Sean May and outdualed the Final Four tournament MVP. In a 2 on 2 game with Elder and Ewing, Taft outplayed May in all facets of the game. 

During the past season, despite being the most talented player on the team, Taft had a hard time getting opportunities to prove himself at Pitt. Senior Chevon Troutman was a lot more assertive shooting the ball, and ate into Taft's numbers considerably. 

Also, taking away from Taft's effectiveness was a point guard (Carl Krauser) with a shoot first mentality. Taft averaged just over 9 shots a game, scoring more than 14 points a game, meaning he had great ratio of more than 1 1/2 points per shot.

Taft has slid some from his early projection as a top 5-10 pick, (as high as the #1 pick in early season) but with as much upside as any bigman in the draft, Taft has become a huge sleeper. And while some Pitt fans will say he slept all season, even while games were going on, it could be teams caught sleeping in the draft. 

Look for him to end up somewhere in the 10-18 range when draft night rolls around.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Workouts are really poor indicators of a guy's ability. Aaron Miles is not an NBA player. At least Luther Head can defend on the pro level and has toughness. Something the Lakers need. They don't need pure PG's coming off the bench, when they have Jarrett Jack to do that. They need guys who can play.


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

nice mock, prob the best ive seen so far. Only complaint is Ronnie Turiaf,his workouts havent been to hot and he was a bubble first rounder to begin with.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

I wouldn't mind the pick of Matt Walsh for the Wizards, but if Sean Banks was still available, with his extreme potential, albeit a head case, I would take him instead. He is a low risk high reward player.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

No way T-Wolves take a high school player. Nice post though.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Incredible layout, its very nice. As for Charlotte, I think if you switched your 5th pick (Green) with the 6th pick (Felton) and your 13th (Taft) with your 14th (Webster) It would likely be more accurate. I see Taft falling unless he really gets his act together, and its a high risk that we take him when we are trying to build team chemistry.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

KG4MVP2: Why wouldn't Minny bite on Webster? With Sprewell possibly heading out, and who knows what else, I mean...hey...Garnett was straight out of HS as well, and maybe McHale would like the connection between the two.

Charlotte: You think Green would drop below Felton? I would love to see Emeka and Green together.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Possibly, we could take him, and then trade him, I think Bernie won't take a HSer that high. But I could be wrong, we'll see.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow I like how you made this thing look. Good job man. I do think the wolves would take a center before they would take webster... Like petro or splitter. And I think if Mindaugas Katelynas is avaible then they would take him before rivera.

Hodge in san antonio...... THAT would be a very good fit for him in my eyes. Wow, the thought is just amazing. good mock man.


Also warrick is a little too high, I am not sure he falls in the lottery.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

2 things..Aaron Miles is a better NBA point guard then Luther Head

and

Petro would be the starting or at worst backup center on the Pacers in 2-3 years. Foster and Pollard are nothing special.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

By the way, everyone...I don't mind the criticism. I realize that this is far from accurate, especially since the draft is at the end of the month. Thanks for the compliments and pretty much all replies. I appreciate those who both agree and disagree with my mock, and take the time to type up reasons why.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't see Orlando picking a guy like Warrick, especially with Wright and Splitter on the board. Remember, the workout that has Wright's stock shooting up is his Orlando workout. I don't think the Magic would pass over him.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> I don't see Orlando picking a guy like Warrick, especially with Wright and Splitter on the board. Remember, the workout that has Wright's stock shooting up is his Orlando workout. I don't think the Magic would pass over him.


Well I had read articles about the Magic starting Jameer at the point and moving Franchise up to the two. With that said, you've got Hill and an empty space, and I believe Howard will be playing center. I couldn't seem to find anyone capable of starting them in the frontcourt, so I picked Hakim.


----------



## fuzzybearpup (May 20, 2004)

Congratulations. Best mock ANYONE has done so far. Format just added to it as well. Good job.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> Petro would be the starting or at worst backup center on the Pacers in 2-3 years. Foster and Pollard are nothing special.


Foster and Pollard are role players who play their role well when they're not injured. If you seriously think that we'll play Harrison and Petro over both of them in 2-3 years then you have no idea how the Pacers team works. Petro is not a good rebounder. While you might say that he could become a good rebounder, the same thing could be said about David Harrison. Right now we don't need another future Center. Harrison is our future backup at the 5 spot. Unlike a lot of players in the league, he has size, can block shots, and can score in the low post. We already spent a lot of time developing David Harrison this year, so why would we want to do the same thing with Petro when we're already a step ahead with Harrison?


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Is Harrison really that good, though? I mean, I know sometimes I'm guilty of calling Sasha Vujacic our future PG, when in reality I know he's a stick and only capable of wearing wristbands retro-Reggie Miller, but I really don't know if Harrison is gonna turn out as a good player.

Foster is a different story. I gained ALOT of respect for him in the playoffs! Jeff was hustling, crashing the offensive glass, putbacks, steals, etc...and I was amazed.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

realdealbneal said:


> Is Harrison really that good, though? I mean, I know sometimes I'm guilty of calling Sasha Vujacic our future PG, when in reality I know he's a stick and only capable of wearing wristbands retro-Reggie Miller, but I really don't know if Harrison is gonna turn out as a good player.


Harrison is probably the 2nd best shot blocker on our team already and he's only a rookie. He can also use his weight on the inside to score. Otherwise, he's really clumsy and about everything else you'd expect from a big man his size and his age. The point is that Harrison's already learned for an entire year. It'd be useless just to get rid of him so we can have another Center to develop.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Quick comments...

Tiago Splitter is more than likely going to pull his name from the draft soon. The problems with a buyout could keep him out of the league for another two years possibly.

Wayne Simien is projected to go 14th according to DraftCity.com, after having a great workout and "being taller than he really is."

Taft's stock is plummeting.

Louis Williams is staying in the draft despite all the talk about him being drafted late 2nd round. 

Diogu could be one of the best bigs in the draft, after many said Simien, May, Taft, and maybe even Turiaf would go before him. Now Turiaf is an early 2nd rounder, and Diogu is making himself look like gold.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I am still going to wait for the Chi Town measurements.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

realdealbneal said:


> KG4MVP2: Why wouldn't Minny bite on Webster? With Sprewell possibly heading out, and who knows what else, I mean...hey...Garnett was straight out of HS as well, and maybe McHale would like the connection between the two.
> 
> Charlotte: You think Green would drop below Felton? I would love to see Emeka and Green together.


Wolves do not need a high school project to develop for 2 years. They have Ebi who hasnt played at all for 2 years they want someone who can step right in right away. Garnett is 29 yrs old i think and time is running out for him to get a ring and a player who could come and play right away would help him out not a guy who is going to sit on the bench all year long.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

MOCK UPDATED 6/24 :banana:


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Can someone tell me if Marko Tomas withdrew his name from the draft, please? I can't find a link that confirms it...but someone on another site told me it was true.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

realdealbneal said:


> Can someone tell me if Marko Tomas withdrew his name from the draft, please? I can't find a link that confirms it...but someone on another site told me it was true.


He did.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

you clearly put a lot of time in this list. great job- i wish you the best of luck. 



realdealbneal said:


> *16)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just wanted to clear something up for you (provided you didn't already know): while i think the chance the raptors select jack at 16 is rather high (hearing a lot of rumours about that recently), i don't think it'll be due to "the huge possibility of rafer alston leaving toronto..."

i mean, rafer just signed a long-term contract with the raptors _last_ summer. he's got another 5/6 years on the deal. the raptors might trade him, i don't know, but he isn't going anywhere on his own. so while i think they might ultimately take jack in the _hopes_ of replacing skip- though i don't know that either- your rationale for the decision strikes me as somewhat odd.

but again, i love the rest of your post. you have some pretty outrageous ideas- which just might work! so great job overall, have fun at the draft and good luck to your mock. 

peace


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

ballocks said:


> you clearly put a lot of time in this list. great job- i wish you the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, okay...well I knew that he signed last summer and everything, it may have just been a bad choice of words on my part. I guess I was trying to say that Rafer would be heading out, meaning traded, and it would be because the Raptors are tired of him, or because he demands a trade.

Hey, thanks for the compliment though...it's a little tough typing all of these explanations, and sometimes I put down what comes out of my head without thinking about how it sounds, if that makes sense. Haha, it happens frequently, I write sports for a local newspaper, so I'm always thinking sports 24/7. :biggrin:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

realdealbneal said:


> *John Gilchrist*, Maryland
> 6'3" 195 lbs, PG
> _Nice offensive skills, but no defensive skills and bad decision-making hurt his value._


It's neither a lack of defensive skills or bad decision making that hurt John's value. It's his attitude and mental problems. Defensively, John can be a first team NBA defender. If John puts it all together before it's too late, you will see an almost Gary Payton-like clone on the court.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

His attitude and mental problems? That's what I put! 

Thanks for the correction. About his defense, I was referring to it translating to the pro level, actually...just kinda had my doubts about the guy.


----------



## BigDubSimien (Jun 15, 2005)

Miles will be a excellent PG when people get it out of there heads that he isn't a starter, but a backup. He fits perfectly in what teams want in a backup PG in the fact he is a real good defender, has very good handles, excellent passer, and shoots only when open. Think Jacque Vaughn or Chris Duhon and you have Aaron Miles. Some will be scratching there heads when you see Duhon and Miles in the league 10 years from now... look at Vaughn.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow very nice draft. I love how you did everything, very organized. I'm not sure about that Lakers/Blazers trade, but I can see everything else happen. My quirks are that I think the Pistons would choose Julius Hodge over Randolph Morris, although I wouldn't be surprised if the Spurs end up taking him, and that the Lakers will take Aaron Miles with one of their 2nd round picks. Other than that, very nice job.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Wow very nice draft. I love how you did everything, very organized. I'm not sure about that Lakers/Blazers trade, but I can see everything else happen. My quirks are that I think the Pistons would choose Julius Hodge over Randolph Morris, although I wouldn't be surprised if the Spurs end up taking him, and that the Lakers will take Aaron Miles with one of their 2nd round picks. Other than that, very nice job.


Hey...had to throw in at least one crazy trade for my Lakers.


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

I like the clippers pick but i think theyll pick graham because he has more upside


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

realdealbneal said:


> Hey...had to throw in at least one crazy trade for my Lakers.


:laugh: :rofl:

Not a chance that trade occurs. None!


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Here, I figured this would be pretty convenient for everyone...

*Atlanta Hawks* (Marvin Williams, Luther Head, Amir Johnson)
*Boston Celtics* (Roko Ukic, Alex Acker, Jawad Williams)
*Charlotte Bobcats* (Deron Williams, Sean May)
*Chicago Bulls* (no pick)
*Cleveland Cavaliers* (no pick)
*Dallas Mavericks* (no pick)
*Denver Nuggets* (Charlie Villanueva, Rashad McCants, Sean Banks)
*Detroit Pistons* (Randolph Morris, Eddie Basden, Anthony Roberson)
*Golden State Warriors* (Fran Vazquez, Dijon Thompson, Dwayne Jones)
*Houston Rockets* (Chris Taft)
*Indiana Pacers* (Francisco Garcia, Daniel Ewing)
*Los Angeles Clippers* (Hakim Warrick, Yaroslav Korolev)
*Los Angeles Lakers* (Gerald Green, Salim Stoudamire, Jason Maxiell)
*Memphis Grizzlies* (Andrew Bynum)
*Miami Heat* (David Lee)
*Milwaukee Bucks* (Andrew Bogut, John Gilchrist)
*Minnesota Timberwolves* (Joey Graham, Filiberto Rivera)
*New Jersey Nets* (Ike Diogu, Louis Williams)
*New Orleans Hornets* (Chris Paul, Kennedy Winston)
*New York Knicks* (Channing Frye, Nate Robinson, Jared Homan)
*Orlando Magic* (Antoine Wright, Ryan Gomes, Alan Anderson)
*Philadelphia 76ers* (Aaron Miles)
*Phoenix Suns* (Wayne Simien, Travis Diener)
*Portland Trailblazers* (Martell Webster, Brandon Bass)
*Sacramento Kings* (Johan Petro)
*San Antonio Spurs* (Julius Hodge)
*Seattle Supersonics* (Andray Blatche, CJ Miles, Mickaël Gelabale)
*Toronto Raptors* (Danny Granger, Jarrett Jack, Linas Kleiza, Lawrence Roberts)
*Utah Jazz* (Raymond Felton, Ronny Turiaf, Monta Ellis, Angelo Gigli)
*Washington Wizards* (Matt Walsh)


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Good job, seriously, good job. Not only was it well thought out, but I could see it happening. This isn't to say that I agree with everything, but it's a good mock. Here's my two cents though, I believe that if the Clippers don't take Korolev at #12 he will slide a TON, but as I've thought it through I think the Spurs would step in and take him if he was on the board. They are always looking for a steal and I guarantee the Spurs scouting office knows exactly who this kid is. Here are the 4 guys I think they're looking at in the rank I think they have them at.... Korolev, Gelabale, Hodge, Gomes.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Final update...hope you guys like it, I'm done. :banana:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice mock!

But only 3 foreigners in the 1st round? Despite the depth of the college class after the lottery I think we could see up to 6 international players taken in the first round. Korolev, Vazquez, Ukic, Petro, Andruiskevicius and Ilic. The latter 3 being too big for teams with late first rounders to pass up, and the other 3 with too much potential to drop out of the 1st round.


----------

